
Read BBC TV, radio and film scripts - open-source-ux
http://www.bbc.co.uk/writersroom/scripts
======
anfractuosity
Nice! It'd be kind of cool if they where in a format easily machine parsable,
so you could easily identify content from each character.

I guess it wouldn't be impossible though to take the pdfs and use information
based on the text location on the page etc. to work out who the speech belongs
to.

------
marvel_boy
Awesome. It seems that BBC makes subtitles for all content. In my country
(Spain) public TV is just rubbish.

~~~
nothrabannosir
It's also a lot cheaper, I imagine. BBC costs ±£145/household/year. Is it
possible to determine the public cost of RTVE?

~~~
marvel_boy
Let say UK population is 65M so 65 * 145 makes a grand total of £9425.000.000.
Forget to calculate the cost of rubbish TVE, the government does not allow it,
even we pay for it.

~~~
timthorn
The fee is per household, not person - however, there's no need to estimate
the funding as the accounts are public:
[http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/aboutthebbc/insidethebbc/reports/...](http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/aboutthebbc/insidethebbc/reports/pdf/BBC-
FS-2016.pdf)

The actual total income in 2015/16 was £4,805M, with £3,735M coming from the
licence fee.

~~~
open-source-ux
For comparison, annual cost of a TV licence in other countries

    
    
      - Denmark: €332 (approx $360)
      - France:  €136 (approx $145)
      - Germany: €215 (approx $230)
      - Italy:   €100 (approx $230)
      - Ireland: €160 (approx $107)
      - Norway:  €298 (approx $321)
      - Sweden:  €247 (approx $266)
      - Switzerland:   €439 (approx $473)

------
IshKebab
Mmmonospace.

------
satysin
I had forgotten how much I _hate_ reading scripts. It is 2017 and we still
have such awful formatting for scripts? Why?!

~~~
germinalphrase
Because formatting serves a purpose? One significant purpose is that properly
formatted screenplays are supposed average out to approx. one minute of screen
time per page. It also draws attention to specific things + helps with easily
dividing scripts/parts of scripts for different jobs on the film set.

~~~
kaoD
He isn't advocating against formatting. He's advocating against _that_
formatting. His comment isn't very constructive though.

